# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Nje Kenge per TY!

## PINK



----------

Maqellarjot (11-09-2015)

----------


## FREUD

Per Ty Pink  :buzeqeshje:

----------

gjonpalaj (19-02-2015),PINK (15-11-2014)

----------


## PINK

Freud !  :buzeqeshje:

----------

FREUD (15-11-2014)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

.......

----------

gjonpalaj (19-02-2015)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

*KRENARI ! *

----------

gjonpalaj (19-02-2015)

----------


## sirena_adria

*VIRTUOZITET!*

----------

gjonpalaj (19-02-2015)

----------


## sirena_adria

*MREKULLI !*

----------


## sirena_adria

_Adi HILA e Pandi LAÇO , krijimtari per t'u admiruar ! Bravo Festina ! 

_

----------


## shigjeta



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## Busy Girl



----------

Arjanc (18-06-2016)

----------


## Busy Girl

:i ngrysur:  Rip Flori

----------

gjonpalaj (19-02-2015)

----------


## ATMAN



----------

sirena_adria (15-11-2015)

----------


## shigjeta



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

